# canon powershot



## kensfish (Mar 30, 2016)

Anyone have the canon powershot G5 X camera, looking for reviews on that camera.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 30, 2016)

Samples Gallery, has 125 images
Sample galleries: Digital Photography Review


----------



## table1349 (Apr 1, 2016)

Canon PowerShot G5 X: Digital Photography Review


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 1, 2016)

I always thought they were good looking cameras.  Nice compact option.


----------

